

Researchers Exploit Cloud Browsers to do Anonymous, Large-Scale Computing - RoguePharmacist
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/researchers-exploit-cloud-browsers-do-anonymous-large-scale-computing-112812

======
jaipilot747
Link to original paper: <http://adl.csie.ncu.edu.tw/~jhhe/doc/bmr.pdf>

They implemented map and reduce in separate js files and used bit.ly to store
the intermediate results.

